# risky business costume/question



## bahah

So for halloween I want to be tom cruise from risky buisness- you know, the part where he dances haha. But I was wondering if anyone thought its too odd for a girl to do it? because I've heard of guys doing the costume before, just not girls. so I'm hoping I wont get in trouble for wearing the costume since I am a girl and I dont want them thinking I'm trying to be like a hooker or something haha. plus I've told a few people and I've gotten laughs and they said it was a awesome idea, and then a few others were like "but you're a girl.. hes a boy"

bah I don't know, does anyone think it would be a good enough costume and since I'm a girl would it be too weird/innapropriate for school?


----------



## Grim Spirit

Hey, I got no problem with a girl running around in her underwear.


----------



## BellaFiammetta

*Riskier business.*

No way.
I'm a girl, and I was definetely Tom Cruise as Joel Goodson.
It was pretty ballsy, but I had a great time and a lot of my friends enjoyed it.
I brought my own copy of Old Time Rock n Roll so I could reenact the dance as soon as I got to the party.
It was a pretty good ice breaker, because if you can dance around in tighty whiteys, saying hi doesn't seem too difficult after that.


----------



## BellaFiammetta

http://prettyxwithxaxpistol.deviantart.com/art/Risky-68794557
http://prettyxwithxaxpistol.deviantart.com/art/Business-68794624


Hope you went through with it!


----------



## bahah

yeah I went through with it  hahah I had shorts on underneath my shirt, and I got in trouble a few times/got asked if I had pants on and when I showed them my shorts they made me pull them down more, but whatever it was still good hahah


----------



## LV Scott T

What? No pics? You know the rules...


----------



## chloe_xx

Every year all the senior girls in my school dress up as Tom Hanks from the dance scene Risky Business. And have you seen the new Guitar Hero commercial?
I think you'll be okay if you do the costume.


----------



## DRKSAINT

chloe_xx said:


> Every year all the senior girls in my school dress up as Tom Hanks from the dance scene Risky Business. And have you seen the new Guitar Hero commercial?
> I think you'll be okay if you do the costume.


Tom Hanks?


----------

